
Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn Product Management? - pipipzz
There are so many online MOOC courses for most of the topics, but Product Management is a field where I have never see a quality course or collection of reading materials. There are many articles on Medium these days, but not all of them are good and you can&#x27;t create a flow out of that for an optimal learning experience. There was a very good resource https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startuplaunchlist.com related to startups and somewhat related to PM which I enjoyed a lot. Do you guys know of any good resources which is properly categorised, be it text, video, etc?
======
pictur
experience

